# Any Arnis practitioners here?



## RobertoDeMano (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi, just wondering if there's anyone here who does arnis de mano (Fillipino martial arts).


----------



## Blindside (Feb 25, 2017)

Kali guy here, or are you looking specifically for arnis de mano?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 25, 2017)

There are a lot of us here Brian Johns, Rich Parsons, myself, etc.  Plus a whole lot of Kali and escrima practitioner's.  One big happy FMA family!


----------



## Danny T (Feb 25, 2017)

Pekiti-Tirsia Kali here.


----------



## Dylan9d (Mar 1, 2017)

Little bit of Doblete Rapilon and Doce Pares


----------



## TwentyThree (Mar 7, 2017)

Presas Arnis here.


----------

